# Pellia vs Java moss?



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Is Pelllia, (M. tenerum) the new Java moss? Whch is better, which grows easier?


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

No it'll never be the new java moss simply because it won't thrive in a garbage can in bongwater fertilized with monkey puke like Java moss does.


----------



## dapellegrini (Jan 18, 2007)

Pellia is not a moss - it is a liverwort, like Riccia. It is a nice and attractive addition to the tank, but does not serve the same purposes as a moss - it will not creep, grow thick on wood or rock work, etc. It is a floating plant that does not develop roots and must be attached to something to hold it down. It is much easier to keep down than Riccia IME, but same idea.

Java Moss is the least attractive of any aquatic moss I am familiar with - and really not comparable. Moss is generally much less demanding


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

No, thats not true. It is a liverwort, but it is a sinking liverwort, and it is used just like moss.

The APC Plant finder:



> M. tenerum could be described as a larger, darker, sinking version of Riccia fluitans. It is not difficult to grow and does well under a wide variety of conditions. However, it will grow much more robustly and look far more attractive in setups with ample light and carbon dioxide. It has no apparent sensitivities but does tend to do better with moderate temperatures and a generous level of phosphate.
> 
> M. tenerum can be propagated without any problems through division. Of more interest and concern is the method of pruning. Unfortunately, M. tenerum does not attach to any substrate particularly well. While it can be simply turned loose in the aquarium (where it can become a major pest), it is far better to contain it in the same way one would Riccia. A good way to do that is to pile some on a flat stone and wrap with hairnet or thin fishing line. The finished product may not look nice at first, but will soon grow into an attractive and uniform 'shrub' that can be easily trimmed. It is recommended that this be done outside the aquarium if at all possible. If not, try vaccuming excess bits away while trimming. Because M. tenerum is a popular hiding place for shrimp, be sure to examine the clump before passing some on (laying the whole thing down on a white styro lid works well). If the Monosolenium stone is allowed to grow too large, lower portions can die back. Since M. tenerum sinks naturally, it will not detach and float to the surface like Riccia.
> 
> M. tenerum is relatively versatile and can be used for fore and midground plantings. Its dark green coloration provides a great contrast with lighter green foreground plants like Glossostigma elatinoides and Eleocharis parvulus. It looks good interspersed among such plants as variably sized hedges. Alternatively, it can be used as a true foreground plant, although that use is probably best reserved for larger tanks.


It doesn't float like Riccia, but it is "contained" like you would Riccia submersed. I've always "contained" Java moss the same way. Thats why I make the comparison. Put it this way, I use both for the same asthetic reasons. Java moss does seem like it would survive a nuke though! I like the look of Pellia much better than moss. It appears more uniform and neat, not wild and out of control


----------



## Supercoley1 (May 28, 2007)

Until I read the above posters I was about to say the sinking thing.

You'll find that it makes Java Moss sem like a fast grower.

Pellia is mu8ch easier to keep in shape though and doesn't end up looking like a tramps beard.

I think the new Java Moss is Christmas Moss which is seeming to get more and more popular now.

Andy


----------



## IceH2O (Mar 8, 2006)

I have java,christmas and flame moss in my tanks and have to say the flame is my favorite. 

Then the christmas and java last. 

The java just doesn't seem to be as thick and lush as the other 2.

I like the look of Pellia though,might have to get me some o' that.


----------

